

Congresswoman interrupted during NSA interview for report on Justin Bieber - nqureshi
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/people/news/congresswoman-interrupted-during-nsa-interview-for-report-on-justin-bieber-9082109.html

======
theandrewbailey
Wow. Can't have a conversation about serious things when there's news that no
one will give a rat's ass for in a year. I wouldn't think it would be so
obvious, but what do I know? I don't watch TV. Or have a TV.

